# Dickheads who park across driveway's



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Had a really crap day Yesterday. Went down the gym last night to take out my frustration and anger. Worked really well - nice and calm on the drive home.

Got as far as the top of the lane which leads to our drive to find some asshole has parked their f**king car across it. It has a f**king sunken kerb so it's obvious it's a f**king driveway. :x

The dick who I thought had parked the f**king shit heap of a Toyota didn't answer his door when I rang the bell. So I decided to take my anger out on his back windscreen wiper and bent it out of shape !! :evil:

Luckily I do have another entrance (lane) to the drive, but tossers in vans use this entrance and turf up all the freaking mud - so you can imagine the state of the wheels. I was out at 10 O'Clock last night with a sponge and bucket of Meguiar's Gold Class cleaning the thing.

I know I shouldn't REALLY have bent the wiper, but it was either that I let the tyres down (which would have back-fired when I wanted to get out this morning and found the lane STILL blocked).

Anyway, that's my confession to the anger management team and I DO feel alot better. Thanks for listening.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

So you damaged someone's car, just because it was badly parked? What a complete cnut.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

jampott said:


> So you damaged someone's car, just because it was badly parked? What a complete cnut.


If the dick didn't park there (ilegally) in the first place, they wouldn't have had problems !!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cortex said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > So you damaged someone's car, just because it was badly parked? What a complete cnut.
> ...


And that's alright then, is it?

Where do you draw the line? What level of "damage" are you allowed to inflict on someone else (or their possessions) if they annoy you? Is there some sort of sliding scale?

Sorry fella - a parking violation is pretty minor in the grand scheme of things. It ranks lower than criminal damage, I'm afraid.

Next time, spend longer at the gym. Your frustration and anger issues obviously weren't resolved fully.

Have you considered counselling?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What a knob.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Isn't there a phrase "Two wrongs don't make a right" :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

My kids break each others toys when they argue :lol:

Although it is bloody annoying when your driveway is blocked


----------



## The-caped-crusader (Sep 6, 2003)

What a complete bell end!!

Surely if you knew who's car it was you could have at least had a word with them next time you saw them. Why did you have to go and damage their car. FFS :evil:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I think perhaps a note under the wiper would have been more appropriate 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

If I parked (I don't and agree its annoying) across someones driveway and came back to find it damaged it wouldn't take a long time to think who the culprit might have been :roll:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Or you could have just phoned the police and let them deal with it.
How would you feel if that was YOUR car that someone had damaged?

I'd say you'd be pretty pissed off, seeing as how you cleaned your wheels the moment they got dirty.

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's made worse by the fact that there was another entrance.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

saint said:


> It's made worse by the fact that there was another entrance.


Ze old back passage :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > It's made worse by the fact that there was another entrance.
> ...


Ze old DIRTY back passage... :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Great - we've collectively all had our TT's deliberately damaged by jealous twats at one time or another, held the higher moral ground, and quite rightly called for their nuts to be cut off with blunt scissors without the benefit of aneasthetic.

Now some Dimbo has come on the forum to proudly admit to criminal damage to a car.

Sir - you are are indeed the aforementioned CNUT and BELL END. I hope you will have the good grace not to come on here and bitch when you next find your tyres slashed, door panel key'd etc etc as will most definitely happen in the fullness of time.

[smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Ah, but keying a car is bad, at least according to Cortex..



Cortex said:


> What is it with these jealous d!cks ?? :evil:
> 
> How deep is the scratch bud, ie. try running your nail across (not along) the scratch and see if it catches ?
> 
> ...


An element of hypocrisy methinks.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

jampott said:


> So you damaged someone's car, just because it was badly parked? What a complete cnut.


I agree 100% with you(jampott)


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> I think perhaps a note under the wiper would have been more appropriate 8)


I think that would have been more appropriate.

Someone had parked blocking my garage the other day and I thought I'd do some tasks that didn't need the car. Three and half hours the cnut is still parked right in front of it.

I just didn't get it, there were other yellow lines all over the place that weren't blocking anyones garages or meters in the next street but he has to park on a yellow line in front of my garage. To add to this I couldn't find the owner either after knocking on neighbouring properties.

But as soon as the parking wardens came along and said they'd have it towed in 5 minutes the w*nker shows up and moves it.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Guess he wished he hadn't posted this thread now!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

lol no sympathy in THIS thread. :wink:

Instead of attacking the poor innocent car why not go find the owner, hes bound to be around tomorrow at some stage, and then you can bend his 'wiper'.

Sorry, watched Herbie with the kids yesterday must remember, cars arent alive, cars arent alive, cars arent al......


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Or you could have just phoned the police and let them deal with it.


Yeah, right. I'm sure they'd have rushed to the scene to sort it out.

I'm not condoning what was done, don't get me wrong, but the police wouldn't have cared. But then I do feel sympathy for the O.P. having to deal with ignorant people who either are too blind to notice the driveway, or worse still just don't care.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: ... aww bending a windscreenwiper is pretty minor. Be it thought the principle here he has damaged someone elses property.

On another note it is actually illegal to block a drive. Suppose it had been his one and only entrance to his home and one of the emergency services had to get down it to attend a fire or it was a life/death situation?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> :lol: ... aww bending a windscreenwiper is pretty minor. Be it thought the principle here he has damaged someone elses property.
> 
> On another note it is actually illegal to block a drive. Suppose it had been his one and only entrance to his home and one of the emergency services had to get down it to attend a fire or it was a life/death situation?


That's bollox - the retaliation was totally disproportionate .


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Happened to me in London, first time they did it I left their wipers up, second time they did it I left a message (polite one :-* ) under the wipers (which were down). THIRD time I took the wipers off and left a note lodged in the bonnet (note no wipers left at this point :lol: ) saying if you want your wipers please knock at no.xxxxx blah blah avenue.

They never did it again once they met me.

Point being do something funny, or silly, not be a vandal! lol. What you did is as bad as the next person who keys peoples cars!! Cmon man thats as poor as claiming an own goal! ha ha 

So did the person with the bent wiper move thier car? :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

saint said:


> That's bollox - the retaliation was totally disproportionate .


 :lol: ... jesus you lot are short these days! :lol:


----------

